# Pumps for Canadian Buckets



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Some useful info for our friends to the North (and it's popular in other countries too!)...

The TapeTech B74TT Bazooka Pump is taller than a standard pump and fits the Canadian buckets perfectly. It has a number of great upgrades and benefits including an attached filler adapter and tool-less connections for the filler and gooseneck.

This saves you from needing to notch the Canadian buckets of mud to get to the bottom.

Good Finishing!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

How about making a pump with an adjustable guide ?:yes: This has been pissin' me off for years. We get all different sizes of pails up here too !


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> Some useful info for our friends to the North (and it's popular in other countries too!)...
> 
> The TapeTech B74TT Bazooka Pump is taller than a standard pump and fits the Canadian buckets perfectly. It has a number of great upgrades and benefits including an attached filler adapter and tool-less connections for the filler and gooseneck.


Someone was asking on another thread about a faster pump. Listed benefits on All-Wall:



Fill tools 40% faster.
High capacity tube holds 60% more than standard pumps.
Variable Speed Control lets you choose how fast to fill.
New Valve Design speeds compound flow.
Faster jobsite cleaning with new EZ Clean Foot Valve that pops off without tools
No extra tools needed to attach gooseneck and filler attachment.
Comfort grip handle lets you load the pump effortlessly
Easy-to-Move carry handle makes transport of your pump easier than ever
Quick Connect keeps you moving! Tool-less Gooseneck & Filler makes switching fast and easy.
Wide foot stand improves stability and control

I'm not sure what is meant by, what the real benefit would be, of _'Variable Speed Control lets you choose how fast to fill'_. Does that decrease pumping effort requirements, when you set it to pump slower? (I always thought variable speed control was the guy on the end of the pump handle.)


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Someone was asking on another thread about a faster pump. Listed benefits on All-Wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The B74TT Bazooka Pump has two speed settings; "speed" referring to how fast the pump fills the tools. The first speed (illustrated with a tortoise on the pump) requires the same effort as the standard pump. The second speed (illustrated by a rabbit) requires slightly more effort but fills the tools faster as the handle is repositioned and has a longer "throw" with each pumping motion. Together with a larger diameter tube, the pump can fill tools up to 40% faster than a standard pump. Less time pumping, more time on the wall.

Thanks.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> How about making a pump with an adjustable guide ?:yes: This has been pissin' me off for years. We get all different sizes of pails up here too !


That's a good suggestion. I'll share it with the Product Development team.

Thanks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> How about making a pump with an adjustable guide ?:yes: This has been pissin' me off for years. We get all different sizes of pails up here too !


I don't get what you mean:blink:
Plus all my buckets are the same size, I steal them from the painters, that's all their good for:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't get what you mean:blink:
> Plus all my buckets are the same size, I steal them from the painters, that's all their good for:yes:


Could be an adjustable "slide" or something so you can fit it to any height of pail. Quite simple really !:whistling2:
I try to grab pails from anyone and anywhere I can. Some are a little shorter than others. Most builders around here won't buy mud in a pail because of the price difference and the painters would rather destroy them than give them away.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Could be an adjustable "slide" or something so you can fit it to any height of pail. Quite simple really !:whistling2:
> I try to grab pails from anyone and anywhere I can. Some are a little shorter than others. Most builders around here won't buy mud in a pail because of the price difference and the painters would rather destroy them than give them away.











Yes, we did that before, add a sleeve to one, or stick something under the pedestal. But I don't really have a problem with the buckets being too tall anymore. My DM one seems to fit the buckets so.....

$400 for the tape tech pump, meaning $500 in Canada, $2,000 in kiwiland







, guessing more for the extras.

$300 for the DM, goose neck (who needs one) and extras included.

Damn things are suppose to pump mud, don't need bells and whistles, once the seals are gone or worn, I just get a new one. I have found once you get the seals replaced, the sleeve goes on them next.

Simplistic and cheap is the way to go with pumps IMO:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

M T Buckets has alot of American M T Buckets that he would sell at a cheap price. It's cheaper to buy some buckets rather than a new pump.:whistling2:

2buck is right, Drywall Master pump is affordable and works as good as any. I haven't had any problems with my DM pump.

I didn't realize that the compatibility of American pumps with Canadian buckets was a problem. If some of you Canucks are buying box mud, I might suggest getting a soap barrel from a car wash and cutting it down to the size and mixing and pumping out of it. The barrels are plastic and I think that they are usually about 30 gallons. Or you can dump a couple Canadian 5'ers into the barrel and pump away.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> M T Buckets has alot of American M T Buckets that he would sell at a cheap price. It's cheaper to buy some buckets rather than a new pump.:whistling2:
> 
> 2buck is right, Drywall Master pump is affordable and works as good as any. I haven't had any problems with my DM pump.
> 
> I didn't realize that the compatibility of American pumps with Canadian buckets was a problem. If some of you Canucks are buying box mud, I might suggest getting a soap barrel from a car wash and cutting it down to the size and mixing and pumping out of it. The barrels are plastic and I think that they are usually about 30 gallons. Or you can dump a couple Canadian 5'ers into the barrel and pump away.



they don't call you MT Buckets for nothing


----------

